# Eaton M90 on a MK4 2.0L questions



## zofsak (Oct 11, 2003)

I am considering putting an eaton m90 on my 02' Golf 2.0L. My concerns are, is the m90 too large, what pulley size should I use, should I mount the bov before or after the charger, and where should the MAF be mounted?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Eaton M90 on a MK4 2.0L questions (zofsak)*

yes, the m90 is too large (it'll work, just not well).
pulley is determined by how much boost you can afford to run.
run a recirc valve off of the t-body. a blow-off valve will be dumping all the time.
how are you going to control fueling and timing?
intercooled?


----------



## zofsak (Oct 11, 2003)

*Re: Eaton M90 on a MK4 2.0L questions (TBT-PassatG60)*

What about an M62, that is smaller and better for smaller engines. As far as fueling I was just planning on installing a 2 or 4 bar FPR like on the neuspeed setup. I am not sure what you mean by timing on the setup. I an thinking about getting a larger cam and cam gear if thats what you are reffering to. I have never heard of a recirculating valve tell me more about it.


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Eaton M90 on a MK4 2.0L questions (zofsak)*

i can make my m90 vent the BOV for aslong as i want and even make it vent at 90 kmh its giving me 15 psi at 3500 to 4000 rpm and i have to get a diffrent outlet for it the one i made is a little to small for me its giving me 5 psi at idle 
its really not a bad charger to use because it you get a bigger pulley you can slow down the RPMS and then you will lose alot of heat thats what my plan will be in a little while


----------



## zofsak (Oct 11, 2003)

*Re: Eaton M90 on a MK4 2.0L questions (wolf rocco)*

How do you have yours setup, any pics?


----------



## zofsak (Oct 11, 2003)

*Re: Eaton M90 on a MK4 2.0L questions (zofsak)*

One more thing. I noticed that on the old 3.8L engines (the ones that used the Eaton M90) had the TB mounted before the charger. Does it matter where the TB is mounted; before or after the charger?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Eaton M90 on a MK4 2.0L questions (zofsak)*

if the t-body is after the charger it's easier to set up.
if it is before the charger, the charger is quiter.


----------



## zofsak (Oct 11, 2003)

*Re: Eaton M90 on a MK4 2.0L questions (TBT-PassatG60)*

Well I guess I'll just have to wait and see what charger I get first (maybe an M45 kompresor or M62) before I decide where to put the TB. A little noise isn't going to bother me, and an easier installation would be nice. Where would the bov be placed in the lines. As best I can figure I would place the bov in the FMIC outlet pipe and divert released air back into the system between the charger and MAF; correct? I will also need to find someone in the Dallas area that can do some metal fabrication for me; anyone know anybody?


----------



## zofsak (Oct 11, 2003)

*Re: Eaton M90 on a MK4 2.0L questions (zofsak)*

Also, what about oil feed. I noticed that some superchargers require oil feed lines and othes don't. The neuspeed setup has oil supply lines, but some OEM setups do not. Does the latter receive its oil by other means; surely it can't go without?


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Eaton M90 on a MK4 2.0L questions (zofsak)*

To my knowledge, the Neuspeed charger does not use oil lines. It uses it's own internal oil for lubrication. The internal oil must be changed every XXX miles. Check the never ending Neuspeed SC thread for more info: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=194518
Superchargers like the Vortechs are different, they use engine oil (thus requiring oil lines) for lubrication.


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Eaton M90 on a MK4 2.0L questions (StevenT)*

you can check out my vid links at the bottom i took some vid shots on how i have it mounted 
here is the link with the pics 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1366987


----------



## zofsak (Oct 11, 2003)

*Re: Eaton M90 on a MK4 2.0L questions (wolf rocco)*

Nice install, but all the hose clamps are a bit much. What did you do to your system to besides add the charger and a bov? Where did you get the brackets to mount the charger? What difficulties did you have in installing everything? Have you modified your engine management or signals to the ecu?


----------



## zofsak (Oct 11, 2003)

*Re: Eaton M90 on a MK4 2.0L questions (zofsak)*

If a frog had wings would he bump...


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Eaton M90 on a MK4 2.0L questions (zofsak)*

I think the M62 would be a better match. The M45 was on the Neuspeed, and though it made the boost it didn't flow the air needed for alot of HP. 
Whatever you do, intercool it. Eatons are hot. 
If you do it like a turbo system where the route goes airfilter>compressor>intercooler>TB> intake manifold you'll get some sweet sounds out of the charger and you'll need to use a blow off valve or diverter valve. 
I'd grab Neuspeed's charger chip too. It's setup really well for a charger. You will need to add more fuel if you're making any more than 135whp though.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Eaton M90 on a MK4 2.0L questions (2kjettaguy)*

I'm makine 150 with the Neuspeed chip and the charger. so you don't need to add more fuel until after this.. But you can probably get away with G60 injectors.


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Eaton M90 on a MK4 2.0L questions (zofsak)*

the reason for the clamps was so i could get the car back into town i had it stored in a friends shop over the winter working on it so it was a temp thing 
i ran a bypass setup that just used the g60 TB and dumped back into the intake till i got my BOV then i mounted it before the after the intercooler we made all the brakets that we needed and we also made the intake and the outlet i got a nice 3" intake right to the charger works great 
i just need a super coupe outlet because the one i made is a little small im getting 4 to 5 psi at idle 

im running digi 1 with a 3.5 bar FPR at the moment till i save some cash for bigger injectors and a chip at the moment im running 15 psi with stock digi 1 im not leaning out yet but im not pushing the car till i get a air to water intercooler and the rest of the stuff 


_Quote, originally posted by *zofsak* »_Nice install, but all the hose clamps are a bit much. What did you do to your system to besides add the charger and a bov? Where did you get the brackets to mount the charger? What difficulties did you have in installing everything? Have you modified your engine management or signals to the ecu?


----------



## zofsak (Oct 11, 2003)

*Re: Eaton M90 on a MK4 2.0L questions (wolf rocco)*

I am planning on running stock 1.8t injectors, a fmic, 3 bar fpr. I don't know what bov I will go with yet but I would like to divert the air back into the system after the MAF. I don't have any plans for engine managment as of yet. So basically thats what I plan on starting with and I can upgrade as I go after the install. What do you guys think?


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Eaton M90 on a MK4 2.0L questions (zofsak)*

use digi 1 from a g60 not bad at all to work with price is good also i just sold a complete setup for 380 bucks for everthing to run boosted 
i would get a BOV does not matter what kind but dont return air to the charger you will only get higher discharge air temps by doing that 
and also try to put the BOV before the intercooler this way when your venting you dont have to try to cool a bunch of air your just dumping 
if you have MSN messnger we can talk more about it i dont mind helping or giving ideas


----------



## zofsak (Oct 11, 2003)

*Re: Eaton M90 on a MK4 2.0L questions (wolf rocco)*

I don't have msn messanger but you can email me at [email protected] . I have heard that venting pressure without recirculating it can cause problems with the MAF and will make the engine run rich while the air is being vented; even stumble at times. I am afraid I haven't done much research on a digi 1 yet; I'll have to look into this further. Thanks, Paul.


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Eaton M90 on a MK4 2.0L questions (zofsak)*

An m90 would be too big. even if you spin it slow the volumetric efficiency of the eatons are bad below a certain rpm point so you would be getting less boost for more mechanical drag loss. An m45 for non-intercooled or below 10psi intercooled. M62 would be better 10psi and above. An air - liquid intercooler would be best for a eaton. There blower is located after the throttle body so the more volume that is added between the throttle body and intake port worsens the throttle response. A fmic air-air intercooler would have best peak hp but the throttle response would be obnoxious(people that went that route told me). Also air to air intercoolers are dependent on forward velocity to cool. Eatons like to boost on the low end so an air-water may have better low end hp and torque depending upon how the car is driven.


----------



## samrabbit (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: Eaton M90 on a MK4 2.0L questions (MaxedOutCredit)*

I use m90s, nothing else. overspun them with no failures. 500k on one too.







wohoo.
first the efficiency/hot air thing....if you got an intercooler that works, it will cool off anything heading to the intake. I got data acquisition to show that. and even at its hottest discharge air temp at blower outlet, its still more than 100 f less than the outlet of a turbo.








with air/water, the air temp starts at ambient with no boost, then even under max boost at max redline, its only 5 degrees above ambient.
thats 70f intake air temp under boost.
ty ty
stock m90 on 16v puts easy 12psi with stock crank pulley
m90 with smaller pulley puts out 20psi on a 16v with stock crank pulley
m90 with small pulley and big crank pulley puts out close to 30psi right at the limit of most 3 bar standalone systems.
even a turbo at 30psi will heat up the air discharge big time.
so if you want big numbers, u gotta go m90.

too much boost? use a deltagate wastegate on intake tract and adjust to your level.


----------



## zofsak (Oct 11, 2003)

*Re: Eaton M90 on a MK4 2.0L questions (samrabbit)*

A wastegate? What about the bov? Surley you don't use both. I guess they both are meant to release excess pressure so I could use either one correct? How well does the m90 fit into the engine bay of the MK4 2.0? How difficult will it be to mount it? What would be the best route to control air/fuel and any emissions problems that might arise?


----------



## samrabbit (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: Eaton M90 on a MK4 2.0L questions (zofsak)*

a bov isn't cockpit adjustable, and a wastegate will flutter less as it opens and closes during full throtle(tried em). but I guess u can use them in a pinch.
I'd use a wastegate, and a bypass valve(to let boost out when u close throtle).
an m90 isn't that bigger than the m45 and m62. they make shorter noses for it. t birds have a loooooooong nose.

u mount it with a bracket. anywhere u can make it fit.
mount it in the back ala newspeed if you want.
I like it in the g60 location. away from heat.
a blower bracket isnt tough to make. dont need a rocket scientist for 5 bolts on the block and three on the blower, and a bunch of metal in between. u can have one made. simple.
standalone is the only way to go. anything else and its a bandaid.
I saw a used accel dfi system for sale for 600 bucks complete! so even if you didnt want to spend alot, standalone is a possibility if you shop around.
accel dfi is the most common(on every import and domestic camp except the vw camp) and support exists in all 52 states for tuning.
emissions? if you want to go fast, think trailer. or pre emissions car








fyi, on standalone system you CAN clean emissions up enough. but its not tied in to obd.


----------



## zofsak (Oct 11, 2003)

*Re: Eaton M90 on a MK4 2.0L questions (samrabbit)*

Thanks for the advice, you have given me some good ideas. I think I will mount it in the front of the engine, and I'll have plenty of room once I move the airpump out of the way. Standalone is out of my budget for now so what can I use in the meantime for less than 8psi of boost?


----------



## VW_NUT (Mar 16, 2000)

*Re: Eaton M90 on a MK4 2.0L questions (samrabbit)*

Samrabbit, 
Where do you get the shorter noses for the sc?


----------



## zofsak (Oct 11, 2003)

*Re: Eaton M90 on a MK4 2.0L questions (VW_NUT)*

Yes, do tell


----------



## zofsak (Oct 11, 2003)

*Re: Eaton M90 on a MK4 2.0L questions (zofsak)*

Well I think I have decided to go with an M45 from a Kompresor; its smaller and should be easier to mount. I have been looking into using a custom intake manifold so I can mount the charger on top of the engine. This way I can have better access to the belt system. I am unsure of how the mounting point will affect the intake air temperature. Once I get the charger I will be better able to decide where it will go based on where it fits.


----------

